# Charlotte Rioting



## Boss Dog

SOS - Police shoot a bg, blacks riot. Happening now.

FOX 46 TV live
live on Livestream

Charlotte area scanner
Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police - Live Audio Feed Web Player


----------



## Boss Dog

TV stations are reporting one officer injured but, a fellow on another forum say he heard on the scanner there are 6 officer injuries.


----------



## Boss Dog

Now I can't keep the TV link going so I'm over here.
https://www.rawstory.com/2016/09/wa...rlotte-after-police-shoot-disabled-black-man/


----------



## Auntie

Prayers for all the police and innocent people. I hope they remain safe and unharmed.


----------



## SDF880

Bunch of wild Dindu's

Hope things cool off!


----------



## Boss Dog

Was just upstairs a little nit ago and surprised that neither CNN nor FOX national even mentioned this.


----------



## 6811

BLM is at it again...


----------



## Boss Dog

Watching them stop a semi, empty it and set the contents on fire in the middle of the road. 
LIVE STREAM: Charlotte Police Shooting of Keith Lamont Scott Protests | Heavy.com

3rd screen down.

Edit: also heard a radio report just a minute ago from townhall.com that now 12 officers have been injured.


----------



## Boss Dog

idiots are laying down in the road to stop the trucks.

edit: there is an R L double trailer semi, laying on it's side.


----------



## Camel923

Any info on what initially happened with the shooting?


----------



## Targetshooter

here's a update ,, Protesters confront police after deadly NC police shooting | WNCN


----------



## Targetshooter

I got a email from a Sanford police officer I know very well , they are on alert and he told me to try to stay out of down town . for the next few days .


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Unfortunately events like these are becoming the norm


----------



## stevekozak

Distractions. What are the distracting from?


----------



## Steve40th

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Unfortunately events like these are becoming the norm


They are, and are enabled by Obama and the DOJ.


----------



## Robie

Follow the money.

It will lead directly back to George Soros.

An evil (and very rich) man.


----------



## Prepared One

It's all part of the agenda and sanctioned by the powers that be.


----------



## Slippy

Black guy brandishes a gun when black cop is responding to a call about a Wanted Subject. Dumbass black guy gets shot as he should since he endangered the LEO's lives.

Immediately friends and family of the dead black guy begin to use social media to stir up RACIAL tensions. Of course lies and half truths are used. Streaming video of the thugs rioting and GoFundMe accounts are set up to raise money for everyone who knew this thug.

Did I mention that a Black Officer shot the stupid black guy who brandished a gun around the officers who were already in a stressful situation? 

More news to come out but its widely known that the blm movement does not care about facts.


----------



## Operator6

Welp, I'm going to carry an extra magazine today. Hope they get their problem solved up in Charlotte.


----------



## Camel923

Slippy said:


> Black guy brandishes a gun when black cop is responding to a call about a Wanted Subject. Dumbass black guy gets shot as he should since he endangered the LEO's lives.
> 
> Immediately friends and family of the dead black guy begin to use social media to stir up RACIAL tensions. Of course lies and half truths are used. Streaming video of the thugs rioting and GoFundMe accounts are set up to raise money for everyone who knew this thug.
> 
> Did I mention that a Black Officer shot the stupid black guy who brandished a gun around the officers who were already in a stressful situation?
> 
> More news to come out but its widely known that the blm movement does not care about facts.


Assuming this is what occurred and I have no reason to believe Slippy is wrong, I would have call this scrubing the gene pool. How dumb are you to pull out a gun around or in front of an on duty police officer? If the residents choose to burn and loot their own neighbor hood not a penny in tax dollars to rebuild. Actions as well as elections have consequences.


----------



## Slippy

Oh and in addition to the shooting officer being black, Charlotte, NC is run by a Democrat Mayor and the Chief of Police is Black. 

I just saw some footage where some local black females in Charlotte were screaming at the top of their lungs. I hope to find that footage and post it, it was sick and amusing at the same time.


----------



## RedLion

It is because Clinton is currently losing to Trump in NC in the polls. George Soros and Hillary Clinton race baiting is their attempt to get the lead in NC.


----------



## sideKahr

Okay, gotcha. When I'm completely innocent of any wrongdoing and am pulled over by the cops, don't get out of the car with a gun in my hand.

Thanks. Good safety reminder.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Boss Dog said:


> idiots are laying down in the road to stop the trucks.
> 
> edit: there is an R L double trailer semi, laying on it's side.


Different incidents, but I have seen videos on YouTube where BLM try to shut down roads/highways and some people that have the balls drive right thru them. Send them flying thru the air. Truly funny. You should watch some of them. Maybe that's why there laying down this time. Seeing if people are willing to drive over them and possibly killing them. I would be tempted.


----------



## sideKahr

MaterielGeneral said:


> Different incidents, but I have seen videos on YouTube where BLM try to shut down roads/highways and some people that have the balls drive right thru them. Send them flying thru the air. Truly funny. You should watch some of them. Maybe that's why there laying down this time. Seeing if people are willing to drive over them and possibly killing them. I would be tempted.


If I was going to be pulled from my car by a mob, I assure you, I would "Drive to clear the road".


----------



## Illini Warrior

RedLion said:


> It is because Clinton is currently losing to Trump in NC in the polls. George Soros and Hillary Clinton race baiting is their attempt to get the lead in NC.


the rioting will be a bigger boost for Trump than Hellery - the midline independents will be swinging right with this Obammy & Hellery inspired rioting .... more than likely the blacks will be further turned off to vote for the "establishment" - more black voting apathy ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

sideKahr said:


> If I was going to be pulled from my car by a mob, I assure you, I would "Drive to clear the road".


here's what you need - beats a Trump cap all to hell


----------



## sideKahr

Good one, Illini. LOL.


----------



## Slippy

12 Charlotte Officers injured, A local Wal-Marts was looted of flat screen tvs and i-pads and I-85 was shut down in the area and the black thugs were referencing that they were "out like the Taliban" another terrorist group. The blm and isis, the taliban, ms13 etc... are one in the same people

Protesters head to Walmart after shutting down I-85 - Story | WJZY


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> 12 Charlotte Officers injured, A local Wal-Marts was looted of flat screen tvs and i-pads and I-85 was shut down in the area and the black thugs were referencing that they were "out like the Taliban" another terrorist group. The blm and isis, the taliban, ms13 etc... are one in the same people
> 
> Protesters head to Walmart after shutting down I-85 - Story | WJZY


Protesters! that's a laugh. Simple common ghetto thug criminals is all.


----------



## Kahlan

Guess I'll carry an extra magazine (or 2) today. I work in Charlotte.


----------



## Operator6

I've told my wife that if a group blocks her escape and are threatening to run all of them over that is in her path at full speed. 

She understands that I'm not joking and she typically follows directions very well. It's real life out there and it's not always pretty. 

Just like the cops......we intend to come home at the end of the day and we have a right to self defense by law.

We have small children so you mess with the baby bears, you're in trouble.


----------



## Chipper

I've run over a couple deer with a semi and you hardly even noticed the thump.

Lying down on a tar road at night trying to stop semi's. That's a special kind of stupid.


----------



## sideKahr

Kahlan said:


> Guess I'll carry an extra magazine (or 2) today. I work in Charlotte.


Stay safe.


----------



## Sasquatch

All the police need to do to get rid of the "protestors" is fly their helicopter overhead and drop job applications on them.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Steve40th

I say let the police stay home. Drop power and water in that grid and let nature deal with it.


----------



## SOCOM42

If you are being blocked by them, AND you are in fear for your life, MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT IN 4WD PT BEFORE you start plowing through!

This happened in NYC a couple of years ago, incident with a bike gang, no charges brought, driver killed one.

You stop for a crowd like that, you could become the next Reginald Denny of LA riot fame, the are f'n animals and don't give a damn about any bodies lives.

Make sure you wash the blood and body parts off, rots steel real bad, plus it will start to smell..


----------



## SOCOM42

Sasquatch said:


> All the police need to do to get rid of the "protestors" is fly their helicopter overhead and drop SARIN or PHOSGENE on them.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Sas, I corrected it for you, this works better.


----------



## mickbear

SOCOM42 said:


> If you are being blocked by them, AND you are in fear for your life, MAKE SURE YOU PUT IT IN 4WD PT BEFORE you start plowing through!
> 
> This happened in NYC a couple of years ago, incident with a bike gang, no charges brought, driver killed one.
> 
> You stop for a crowd like that, you could become the next Reginald Denny of LA riot fame, the are f'n animals and don't give a damn about any bodies lives.
> 
> Make sure you wash the blood and body parts off, rots steel real bad, plus it will start to smell..


good point, imagine the smell of ol' Darquavis Jarome Williams's gut's cooking down on the catalytic converter or muffler.


----------



## admin

It looks like it might be a little worse tonight.

Someone was shot and killed tonight but they have not yet given much information on it.


----------



## Robie

Water cannon time.


----------



## admin

I am beyond impressed with the restraint the officers have shown. 

I don't know how they keep from reacting when rioters are screaming right in their faces. :crying:


----------



## Slippy

More black on black crime as a civilian is shot by another civilian according to the Charlotte Police Chief. These animals are crazy.
1 Dead As Protests Over Fatal Charlotte Police Shooting Turn Violent « CBS New York


----------



## Steve40th

MLK is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Steve40th said:


> MLK is rolling over in his grave.


he's been spinning like a top since 2008 ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Robie said:


> Water cannon time.


Tear gas! Aerosol and liquid.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

MaterielGeneral said:


> Tear gas! Aerosol and liquid.


Then if they become compliant, hose them off with the water cannon for decontamination. :vs_whistle:


----------



## Boss Dog

Cricket said:


> I am beyond impressed with the restraint the officers have shown.
> 
> I don't know how they keep from reacting when rioters are screaming right in their faces. :crying:


That's why I knew I couldn't be a cop when I got out of the Navy. I considered it but, then figured I'd just end up in a cell right beside one of those twerps.


----------



## Boss Dog

Charlotte scanner feed just went off line. Heard them earlier taking about bringing in the NG.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Confirmed. NG is rolling in. All over MSM right now. SHTF folks.



Boss Dog said:


> Charlotte scanner feed just went off line. Heard them earlier taking about bringing in the NG.


----------



## Denton

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Confirmed. NG is rolling in. All over MSM right now. SHTF folks.


Not necessarily. The guardsmen might stand until they fall back like the cops have been doing.

"Stomping and dragging" forward while the snatch and grab team breaks through the ranks to grab the obnoxious ones who get lose enough to the line is what needs to be done.
These are not protesters; they are vandals and looters. Punks looking for reasons to do what they seem to like doing.


----------



## Auntie

What is happening in Charlotte is barbaric. Those are not protesters, they are marauders.


----------



## Prepared One

Now all one has to do in watching these animals on TV is imagine the scale and scope of what they will do when the lights go out for real. Be prepared, more to come.


----------



## Annie

Prepared One said:


> Now all one has to do in watching these animals on TV is imagine the scale and scope of what they will do when the lights go out for real. Be prepared, more to come.


For sure.


----------



## Mule13

Relevant but unrelevant, I have a friend ( we worked together on Ft Bragg) he's prior service Marine. now NG. his MOS is something mechanical. few years ago (3 maybe 4) he went to summer drill for 2 weeks, when he came back , i asked he devil how was drill what you guys do. 2 weeks they trained for riot control. 2 weeks a mechanic trained for riot control. seemed really weird to me at the time. i (being a tinfoil hat wearer) immediately thought well thats strange. must be for when they get ready to round us up for the FEMA camps.


----------



## Targetshooter

Illini Warrior said:


> here's what you need - beats a Trump cap all to hell
> 
> View attachment 25370


Love it had to save the pic .


----------



## Robie

Once again.....organizations are forced to fill their quotas....blacks, females and other minorities.

Testing grade scores are lowered across the spectrum in order to insure everyone can "become a cop" or whatever the profession is.

It happened in DE years ago. Blacks couldn't pass the tests to become State troopers so, they lowered the bar.

When you lower the bar...you get less intelligent people doing the job (any job).

When that happens....sh!t happens.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

All of you in the Tar Heel State area stay safe. Looks like its pretty messed up


----------



## Slippy

Charlotte police protest: One shot in second night of protests | News & Observer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778845840496594944
It has become apparent that these thugs enjoy this, their whole reason for being is waiting for the next incident so they can loot, vandalize, and attack. The democrat run cities that they do this within, are complicit as is the national media.

When will a store owner protect his property with force. (like the Asian store owners did in the L.A. Riots)?

When will the law abiding citizenry mobilize to protect themselves?


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> Once again.....organizations are forced to fill their quotas....blacks, females and other minorities.
> 
> Testing grade scores are lowered across the spectrum in order to insure everyone can "become a cop" or whatever the profession is.
> 
> It happened in DE years ago. Blacks couldn't pass the tests to become State troopers so, they lowered the bar.
> 
> When you lower the bar...you get less intelligent people doing the job (any job).
> 
> When that happens....sh!t happens.


Just more of the "everyone gets a trophy crowd" PC BS. Lower the standards, dumb down the tests, and wave the physicals, so everyone can participate no matter their qualifications. As the world crashes around them lets see how long they feel all nice, warm, and fuzzy inside. I have an idea what they can do with their warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Maine-Marine

It is not really a riot until they burn down at least one beauty Shop or Beauty supply store... Just saying


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Maine-Marine said:


> It is not really a riot until they burn down at least one beauty Shop or Beauty supply store... Just saying


They tried to get the nascar hall of fame. Does that count?


----------



## Mish

Did they loot a liquor store or CVS?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

NotTooProudToHide said:


> They tried to get the nascar hall of fame. Does that count?


It's only considered a beauty salon on the days that Jeff Gordon is visiting.


----------



## Sasquatch

Take note my friends as this is the type of thing we'll be up against once SHTF. Going to go buy more ammo tonight.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Notold63

A Black police officer shoots a Black man armed with a gun. The Police Chief is Black, witnesses say the guy was armed, and the Cief said that they found the gun next to the body and they also have video. Meanwhile the guy's brother basically said that all Whites and White Cops are evil.

Is it just me, or does it seem sometimes that someone is trying to start a race war?


----------



## mickbear

Videos emerge of protesters attacking white bystanders in Charlotte | Daily Mail Online let me see if i got this right. black cop shoots black getto rat, blacks loot and burn and attack white people. glad i'v seen the best this country had . its been down hill for a while now and the sad thing is , it will never change. i feel sorry for you folks with young children,the crap they are going to go thru will be sad.


----------



## Coastie dad

Unfortunately, most kids will grow up thinking this is normal.


----------



## Maol9

Notold63 said:


> A Black police officer shoots a Black man armed with a gun. The Police Chief is Black, witnesses say the guy was armed, and the Cief said that they found the gun next to the body and they also have video. Meanwhile the guy's brother basically said that all Whites and White Cops are evil.
> 
> Is it just me, or does it seem sometimes that someone is trying to start a race war?


Nothing new there, this has been going on for a while. All courtesy of Obummer our divider in chief...


----------



## Steve40th

This is the new norm. Obama has empowered the blacks in the ghetto to act like this without remorse. The are doing the upstanding black citizens a horrible injustice.


----------



## Slippy

People, People, People! Listen closely and listen well...

THE TRUTH DOES NOT MATTER! 

In these specific situations of riot/unrest by black people in the last couple of years, the basic premise has been that Unarmed Black American Males have been specifically targeted for Murder by Law Enforcement. Let that sink in...

All facts show that is not the case. (FBI Statistics, Independent Studies etc) Yet these people, (stupid, ignorant, agenda filled with evil intent, or simply manipulated by fear into participating in these riots/"protests") refuse to acknowledge the truth. 

Do your own search, but 990+/- people were shot by Law Enforcement in 2015. 

948 were male; 42 were Female. 

494 were White, 258 were Black, 172 were Hispanic and the balance were Unknown 

730 were determined to be a result of the dead perpetrator attacking the Law Enforcement Officer. Also, let that sink in...approx 73% of the cases were a result of a person attacking an officer of the law.

93 were determined to be Unarmed. Again, let that sink in...Less than 10% were Unarmed. 

Just those facts alone, absolutely obliterate the stated reason that these Stupid, Ignorant, Evil People decide to loot, burn, harm and attack other people and property.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> People, People, People! Listen closely and listen well...
> 
> THE TRUTH DOES NOT MATTER!
> 
> In these specific situations of riot/unrest by black people in the last couple of years, the basic premise has been that Unarmed Black American Males have been specifically targeted for Murder by Law Enforcement. Let that sink in...
> 
> All facts show that is not the case. (FBI Statistics, Independent Studies etc) Yet these people, (stupid, ignorant, agenda filled with evil intent, or simply manipulated by fear into participating in these riots/"protests") refuse to acknowledge the truth.
> 
> Do your own search, but 990+/- people were shot by Law Enforcement in 2015.
> 
> 948 were male; 42 were Female.
> 
> 494 were White, 258 were Black, 172 were Hispanic and the balance were Unknown
> 
> 730 were determined to be a result of the dead perpetrator attacking the Law Enforcement Officer. Also, let that sink in...approx 73% of the cases were a result of a person attacking an officer of the law.
> 
> 93 were determined to be Unarmed. Again, let that sink in...Less than 10% were Unarmed.
> 
> Just those facts alone, absolutely obliterate the stated reason that these Stupid, Ignorant, Evil People decide to loot, burn, harm and attack other people and property.


Post of the year!

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> Did they loot a liquor store or CVS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Do we know you?


----------



## Denton

Was in a store about an hour or so ago. Spoke to a new guy, there. He said he came from one of the stores in Auburn because he wanted to be closer to family. I suggested it is also good to be away from the college kids and the Auburn PD. He said he was glad to be away from the kids, and was surprised I knew about the activities of Auburn PD. 

The gentleman noticed the same things my son noticed while attending the university there; the cops do what they want, make contact with citizens without even have a reason to do so, and will even make crap up in order to ticket the citizens. He knows that it isn't a race thing, but an attitude of today's law enforcement.

The gentleman with whom I was speaking was a large, blacker than the ace of spades man with long dreads.

I welcomed back home and reminded him that our cops are not much different than the ones in Auburn, from my experience.

There needs to be an overhaul of LE training so they can get back to understanding they, too, are members of the community, and they need to go to their minds before they go to force. Sure, this will take more of their time, but the time spent is worth it.

Even more than that, this nation needs to get back to the God of its founding. It needs to relearn self-governance and the discipline to do so in a moral manner and with civility.


----------



## MisterMills357

The riots and rock throwing are taking place in the NE section of town, WT Harris Blvd. and on I-85. Those parts of town are far removed from any black sections. 
So they must be driving up there to congregate and riot. I lived in Charlotte for 3 years, and those sections require a car to get to.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> People, People, People! Listen closely and listen well...
> 
> THE TRUTH DOES NOT MATTER!
> 
> In these specific situations of riot/unrest by black people in the last couple of years, the basic premise has been that Unarmed Black American Males have been specifically targeted for Murder by Law Enforcement. Let that sink in...
> 
> All facts show that is not the case. (FBI Statistics, Independent Studies etc) Yet these people, (stupid, ignorant, agenda filled with evil intent, or simply manipulated by fear into participating in these riots/"protests") refuse to acknowledge the truth.
> 
> Do your own search, but 990+/- people were shot by Law Enforcement in 2015.
> 
> 948 were male; 42 were Female.
> 
> 494 were White, 258 were Black, 172 were Hispanic and the balance were Unknown
> 
> 730 were determined to be a result of the dead perpetrator attacking the Law Enforcement Officer. Also, let that sink in...approx 73% of the cases were a result of a person attacking an officer of the law.
> 
> 93 were determined to be Unarmed. Again, let that sink in...Less than 10% were Unarmed.
> 
> Just those facts alone, absolutely obliterate the stated reason that these Stupid, Ignorant, Evil People decide to loot, burn, harm and attack other people and property.


Where did you get this info, my dear friend?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> Was in a store about an hour or so ago. Spoke to a new guy, there. He said he came from one of the stores in Auburn because he wanted to be closer to family. I suggested it is also good to be away from the college kids and the Auburn PD. He said he was glad to be away from the kids, and was surprised I knew about the activities of Auburn PD.
> 
> The gentleman noticed the same things my son noticed while attending the university there; the cops do what they want, make contact with citizens without even have a reason to do so, and will even make crap up in order to ticket the citizens. He knows that it isn't a race thing, but an attitude of today's law enforcement.
> 
> The gentleman with whom I was speaking was a large, blacker than the ace of spades man with long dreads.
> 
> I welcomed back home and reminded him that our cops are not much different than the ones in Auburn, from my experience.
> 
> There needs to be an overhaul of LE training so they can get back to understanding they, too, are members of the community, and they need to go to their minds before they go to force. Sure, this will take more of their time, but the time spent is worth it.
> 
> Even more than that, this nation needs to get back to the God of its founding. It needs to relearn self-governance and the discipline to do so in a moral manner and with civility.


My advice to you. Avoid Baldwin County L.E.

All departments.


----------



## RedLion

The riots are staged and manipulative. Funded by Nazi George Soros and staged by paid activists. This of course will always pull in some idiots looking for attention and looking to take advantage of chaos (commit crimes). As previously stated, this is nothing about injustice and all about two things. Creating a diversion away from the failure that is Hillary Clinton and more importantly to somehow sway the vote of Blacks to her as she is losing black votes. She has no chance of getting elected without an Obama like turn-out for her at election time. Trump was polling 30% of Blacks in NC by the way.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> My advice to you. Avoid Baldwin County L.E.
> 
> All departments.


I make it a point to avoid all departments.

I've met some really professional, young cops in the last couple years. Even they are concerned with the attitude that seems to be prevailing.


----------



## bigwheel

Well this is a bit of a milestone in the history of this type of nonsense..as Maja Rushie pointed out today. First instance of black cop..who works for a black chief and prob right up on the line also black..who shoots a black bad guy..and they are still using it as excuse to trash talk the white devils. They will use any excuse to go fetch some free Air Jordans. As as been pointed out a few times..those folks want reparations for slavery mainly. Least thats one of the stated goals of Black Lies Matter type folks.


----------



## Boss Dog

bigwheel said:


> ...and they are still using it as excuse to trash talk the white devils. They will use any excuse to go fetch some free Air Jordans. As as been pointed out a few times..those folks want reparations for slavery mainly. Least thats one of the stated goals of Black Lies Matter type folks.


Reparations!? Can I give it to them in brass & lead!?


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Where did you get this info, my dear friend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hey Mishie! I sure missed you, hope you are well. :icon_smile::icon_smile:

Lets make this fun for everyone OK? I'll give you 3 guesses and I'll tell you that I've been following this study for over a year now since that one thug in Ferguson MO got himself shot deader than a hammer when he attacked a law abiding Police Officer.

Start your guesses!


----------



## Slippy

Let me update some of the data for 2016 on Fatal Shootings by Law Enforcement;

So far in 2016;

706 have been shot/killed by LE; 677 males and 29 Females 

324 are White
172 Black
111 Hispanic the balance are Other or Unidentified as a specific race

Only 41 were unarmed. 

CA leads the States with 100 shootings/killings so far. Democrat run large cities with population over 250,000 are where the vast majority of shootings/killings occur.

And just like in 2015, perpetrators who attacked an Officer were far more likely to get shot/killed than those who did not.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Hey Mishie!  I sure missed you, hope you are well. :icon_smile::icon_smile:
> 
> Lets make this fun for everyone OK? I'll give you 3 guesses and I'll tell you that I've been following this study for over a year now since that one thug in Ferguson MO got himself shot deader than a hammer when he attacked a law abiding Police Officer.
> 
> Start your guesses!


Man, I only like games where there is alcohol involved!!
If i guess right, you need to buy me these boots...









First guess...

FOXNEWS
Hehe

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Wait a darn minute....Didn't I have to buy you those boots when I lost our last bet about that guy at the party that got drunk and we found he had a tied up Goat in his truck?:vs_worry: (but they are 82% off)

Anyhoo...FoxNews is Soooooooo....Wroooooong...! May I have another?



Mish said:


> Man, I only like games where there is alcohol involved!!
> If i guess right, you need to buy me these boots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First guess...
> 
> FOXNEWS
> Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel

Nice drumsticks.


----------



## Slippy

ON a related note; 

Civilian homicides are clearly much more of a problem. An average year 2014 for example, the US had about 13,897 homicides. 

31% or 4367 are committed by White Americans
37% or 5173 are committed by Black Americans

In a country of more than 310 million people, that ain't shit. So consequently, Police killings being WAY less than civilian killings (Approximately 8% of Civilian Homicides) can be correctly categorized in the WAY LESS THAN GIVE A SHIT category.

Yet these thugs choose to believe lies and clearly desire to loot, burn, attack and participate in criminal activity...all in the name of a lie.


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Wait a darn minute....Didn't I have to buy you those boots when I lost our last bet about that guy at the party that got drunk and we found he had a tied up Goat in his truck?:vs_worry: (but they are 82% off)
> 
> Anyhoo...FoxNews is Soooooooo....Wroooooong...! May I have another?


Please!! Of course i remeber the bet we had!! You didn't even remeber you tied that goat in your truck! Lol
These are the boots you bought me with that bet...








Guess two...
A US Government website
Lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Now I remember and I am so glad you never told anyone about that...until now...but the jokes on you...you're the one who...Oh never mind...:vs_smirk:

Guess #2 is also WRONG! One more guess then I'll reveal my sources....:vs_OMG:



Mish said:


> Please!! Of course i remeber the bet we had!! You didn't even remeber you tied that goat in your truck! Lol
> These are the boots you bought me with that bet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess two...
> A US Government website
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish

Slippy said:


> Now I remember and I am so glad you never told anyone about that...until now...but the jokes on you...you're the one who...Oh never mind...:vs_smirk:
> 
> Guess #2 is also WRONG! One more guess then I'll reveal my sources....:vs_OMG:


Hey, hey, hey!!! No talking about...what you're not supposed to talk about!! DON'T MAKE ME POST THE GOAT PICTURES)!!! LOL

Hmmm, last guess...
A Putin hack!!! He's trying to take down Hillary with the true numbers?!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy

Mish said:


> Hey, hey, hey!!! No talking about...what you're not supposed to talk about!! DON'T MAKE ME POST THE GOAT PICTURES)!!! LOL
> 
> Hmmm, last guess...
> A Putin hack!!! He's trying to take down Hillary with the true numbers?!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


10-4 My lips are sealed...kinda like what you did with that one fella and the superglue and the grasshoppers!

But let me answer the question...

The information contained in two of my posts above regarding Law Enforcement Killings was from a liberal newspaper who after the Ferguson, MO crappola looked at the FBI Crime Statistics and determined that they were incomplete in regards to Law Enforcement Shooting/Killings. So they decided to compile their own statistics in hopes of finding the truth. However truth is a hard drink to take sometimes and their findings stunned the liberal community.

My source is The Washington Post; https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/police-shootings/


----------



## bigwheel

Just heard the girl cop who shot a thug in Tulsa just got herself charged with first degree manslaughter. Best of fortunes to make that stick. She was in fear for her life. Perfectly clean killing.


----------



## Mish

bigwheel said:


> Just heard the girl cop who shot a thug in Tulsa just got herself charged with first degree manslaughter. Best of fortunes to make that stick. She was in fear for her life. Perfectly clean killing.


We'll see about that one!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

bigwheel said:


> Just heard the girl cop who shot a thug in Tulsa just got herself charged with first degree manslaughter. Best of fortunes to make that stick. She was in fear for her life. Perfectly clean killing.


Sigh. 
I disagree. fear for her life? That'd be believable if he had a gun, refused to put it on the ground and began to aim. Even looked like he was thinking about aiming would be believable. 
The vetting process is in need of overhauling.


----------



## Targetshooter

Charlotte is still in a up rising tonight , the news said . Rev. Barbour " NAACP President for NC " is starting more trouble there . It's so sad we have to live in a world like this . They destroyed the NASCAR museum " they broke out all of the front glass " thankful there were guards on duty there to stop them from getting in . A friend of mine works in Charlotte " right were they are rioting " and his boss told them to take the rest of the week off . My wife went to Walmart this morning and she saw a lot of " BLM " "T-SHIRTS " being worn in the store . she called me and told me she was cutting her shopping short , she didn't feel safe . Sanford is a small town with a pop. of about 85% Blacks . We are on our toes watching out .


----------



## Robie

I guess a lot of these boys and girls are taking sick days from work so they can spend the night destroying stuff.

Rioting is hard work.

Work? Did I say work?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide

Denton said:


> Sigh.
> I disagree. fear for her life? That'd be believable if he had a gun, refused to put it on the ground and began to aim. Even looked like he was thinking about aiming would be believable.
> The vetting process is in need of overhauling.


I agree 100%

I think this is a case of somebody who is doing a job they're not equipped to do. Policing is a tough job with a certain specific set of personal requirements both mental and physical, not everybody is cut out to be a police officer, thats why I think we should pay the ones that are more than what we do. I feared for my life works a bit better in the civilian world but not when your a law enforcement professional. Again, we only get the benefit of whats being shown on TV but from what I saw she had no reason to shoot the dude. If anything a non lethal device like a taser or pepper ball should have been deployed but I think hands on physical compliance probably could have handled this situation.

Charlotte is a different story and different situation all together.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

It's not the popular opinion, but I too agree with this. We can argue semantics all you want but from what I have seen this lady lost her cool. Again might not be the popular opinion on these boards, but I gotta say what I see.



NotTooProudToHide said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> I think this is a case of somebody who is doing a job they're not equipped to do. Policing is a tough job with a certain specific set of personal requirements both mental and physical, not everybody is cut out to be a police officer, thats why I think we should pay the ones that are more than what we do. I feared for my life works a bit better in the civilian world but not when your a law enforcement professional. Again, we only get the benefit of whats being shown on TV but from what I saw she had no reason to shoot the dude. If anything a non lethal device like a taser or pepper ball should have been deployed but I think hands on physical compliance probably could have handled this situation.
> 
> Charlotte is a different story and different situation all together.


----------



## Denton

Mosinator762x54r said:


> It's not the popular opinion, but I too agree with this. We can argue semantics all you want but from what I have seen this lady lost her cool. Again might not be the popular opinion on these boards, but I gotta say what I see.


I was a callous, bloodthirsty bastard, once. I was self-righteous and thought dirtbags were dirtbags and forfeited their lives when they decided to be dirtbags.

Paul is my favorite writer. The road to Damascus incident should be reason enough to not easily take a life.


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> 10-4 My lips are sealed...kinda like what you did with that one fella and the superglue and the grasshoppers!
> 
> But let me answer the question...
> 
> The information contained in two of my posts above regarding Law Enforcement Killings was from a liberal newspaper who after the Ferguson, MO crappola looked at the FBI Crime Statistics and determined that they were incomplete in regards to Law Enforcement Shooting/Killings. So they decided to compile their own statistics in hopes of finding the truth. However truth is a hard drink to take sometimes and their findings stunned the liberal community.
> 
> My source is The Washington Post; https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/police-shootings/


I have seen these figures as well in various places throughout the last couple of years and the simple truth of the matter is that it does not matter. While the numbers don't lie and prove that these animals are nothing more then looters it's not part of the agenda propagated by the media and politicians. The gangsta thugs and hoodlums that are "protesting" don't want to look at the facts because it takes away their excuse to steal TV's from Walmart, blame the white man and bust shit up. The Oblunder and Hildabeasts of the world champion this "Cause" simply for the vote the dumb asses will give them . It's all a first class farce full of politically correct bull shit.


----------



## 6811

Robie said:


> Water cannon time.


I suggested water cannons during the Baltimore riots. Black officers looked at me shaking their heads. They said that water cannons are racist because they were used in the 60's during the civil rights movements.


----------



## Boss Dog

Big surprise here, 70% of those arrested are not from the Charlotte area. 
Who Is Behind The Riots? Charlotte Police Says 70% Of Arrested Protesters Had Out Of State IDs | Zero Hedge


----------



## Robie

Boss Dog said:


> Big surprise here, 70% of those arrested are not from the Charlotte area.
> Who Is Behind The Riots? Charlotte Police Says 70% Of Arrested Protesters Had Out Of State IDs | Zero Hedge


I didn't even read the article yet.

George Soros is behind the riots.


----------



## 6811

Targetshooter said:


> Charlotte is still in a up rising tonight , the news said . Rev. Barbour " NAACP President for NC " is starting more trouble there . It's so sad we have to live in a world like this . They destroyed the NASCAR museum " they broke out all of the front glass " thankful there were guards on duty there to stop them from getting in . A friend of mine works in Charlotte " right were they are rioting " and his boss told them to take the rest of the week off . My wife went to Walmart this morning and she saw a lot of " BLM " "T-SHIRTS " being worn in the store . she called me and told me she was cutting her shopping short , she didn't feel safe . Sanford is a small town with a pop. of about 85% Blacks . We are on our toes watching out .


Do you have any idea why they destroyed the NASCAR museum? It's because NASCAR is a white sport....


----------



## turbo6

6811 said:


> Do you have any idea why they destroyed the NASCAR museum? It's because NASCAR is a white sport....


Which makes no sense because this is a black cop who shot a black man. I don't know why the media wants to spin this and push an agenda.

We have have guy supposedly sitting in his vehicle enjoying a good book and he suddenly gets shot by police.

Yet, we find no book and instead a handgun visible on the ground next to him that later was found to have his blood and DNA on it.

Yet we still insist on destroying Charlotte and blaming the white man for it.


----------



## Slippy

Once and for all;

THESE ANIMALS ARE NOT PROTESTORS, THEY ARE CRIMINALS, SOCIALISTS AND ANARCHISTS WHO DO NOT CARE ABOUT THE TRUTH. THEY SHOULD BE TREATED AS CRIMINALS AND ARRESTED, TRIED AND INCARCERATED. BURNING, LOOTING, ATTACKING AND GENERAL LAW BREAKING IS NOT PROTESTING.


----------



## Robie

> Yet we still insist on destroying Charlotte and blaming the white man for it.


i don't know how it's going to happen or, even if it will...but....

The crap has to come to an end. We are being programmed daily that bad black behavior is okay and acceptable. More and more young folks of all stripes are buying into it also.

Slowly but surely, it is coming to....whatever a black person does, regardless of societal impact is A-Okay.

In their attempt to diminish racism, all they are doing in my mind is nurturing/promoting it.

It's being fueled and funded by the liberal/progressive left...Soros, Obama, Clinton, Sharpton and others who only view blacks as votes...nothing more.

The democratic plantation ideology.


----------



## inceptor

First you need to understand what their goals are.

Black Lives Matter Releases List of Demands in Policy Agenda

Black Lives Matter Groups Release List of Ridiculous Demands - Blue Lives Matter

https://policy.m4bl.org/


----------



## Slippy

During the Charlotte Riots, a person was shot in one of the crowds. At least 2 of the cable news channels were within earshot of the shooting when it occurred so they were able to provide live feeds of this murder. During the aftermath, many rioters were interviewed saying that they witnessed the PO-LEESE shooting and killing this person...which was simply another lie that these people started to perpetuate.

Well an arrest has been made. Rayquan Borum has been arrested for the murder of Justin Carr during the riots.

View attachment 25626


Police announce arrest in shooting death at Charlotte riot | Fox News


----------



## Maol9

I am sure most you all have seen this. I post it for those like me who are a little on this stuff...

A Black man explains why Blacks really don't want a race war. Wifey and I were LOAO.

Video removed for language.

This isn't the bunker. Sorry.


----------



## inceptor

Maol9 said:


> I am sure most you all have seen this. I post it for those like me who are a little on this stuff...
> 
> A Black man explains why Blacks really don't want a race war. Wifey and I were LOAO.
> 
> Video removed for language.
> 
> This isn't the bunker. Sorry.


So re-post it in the Bunker.....


----------



## Maol9

inceptor said:


> So re-post it in the Bunker.....


Indeed, my bad. Will do, thanks Inceptor.


----------



## Maol9

inceptor said:


> So re-post it in the Bunker.....


Ok I give. Where's the secret door to the Bunker?


----------



## Slippy

Maol9 said:


> Ok I give. Where's the secret door to the Bunker?


First please send a small donation to Slippy's Adult Beverage Fund...

then...Go to your USER CP

Then under SETTINGS click on PERMISSION GROUPS.

Select THE BUNKER

Its been a while so let me know if you get in, if not you're going to have to get @Denton or @Cricket


----------



## admin

We have a mini tutorial here too.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rums-net/40737-how-join-community-groups.html


----------



## A Watchman

WARNING ... WARNING .... We have an incoming thread in the BUNKER.


----------

